# accord avec "on" - adjectif, participe passé, pluriel, féminin, concordance



## dedelia

bonjour,

"On est pressé" ou "on est pressés" ?  J'ai un doute, comment on écrit ça?  Il s'agit de plusieurs personnes donc est-ce qu'on met un "s" ou pas ?

merci beaucoup

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Grop

Moi je le mettrais sans hésiter ce s, pour plusieurs personnes


----------



## tie-break

Une question complémentaire:

s'il s'agit entièrement de femmes, faut-il accorder au féminin?  (*pressées*)

Merci.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Effectivement, l'accord peut se faire au féminin et au pluriel.


----------



## cat06

Bonjour,



> Quand _on _a la valeur d’un pronom personnel (_on _représente des personnes particulières, il peut être remplacé par _je, tu, nous, vous_), les accords peuvent se faire au masculin ou au féminin et au singulier ou au pluriel selon le genre et le nombre des personnes désignées par _on._


----------



## kyki

j'aurai tendance à écrire "on est pressé", mais j'avoue que je perds un peu ma grammaire... ca me paraitrait logique de dire on est pressé mais nous sommes pressés ...


----------



## Avignonais

Ce dernier me semble logique. Mais qu'est-ce que l'on doit faire dans une phrase (e.g. dans un mail à un ami): Nous, on était pressés. OU Nous, on était pressé?

(On ne peut certainement pas dire: Nous, on etions pressés. Alors, est-ce qu'il est également interdit d'écrire: Nous, on était pressés ?)


----------



## kyki

je voulais simplement dire par là que personnellement, le mélange singulier/pluriel me choque... c'est sûrement correcte d'un point de vue grammaticale, mais je pense que dans la vie courante on optera pour le singulier avec "on" ...


----------



## itka

Je pense que l'accord, même s'il est parfois bizarre, est indispensable. Pensez à des phrases comme : 
"On était mortes de fatigue !"
Il est absolument impossible de laissez l'adjectif à la forme "neutre", on entendrait un masculin totalement déplacé s'il n'y a que des femmes.


----------



## vittel

Oui, c'est possible de mettre au pluriel un participe passé avec "on", quand celui-ci à valeur de pronom personnel.

On (accord au féminin et au pluriel) | La Grammaire Reverso


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi aussi je pensais qu'on ne pouvait pas avoir de sujet avec une forme singulier mais un accord au pluriel mais je crois qu'il y a d'autres exemples comme :
*"La plupart dorment dans la rue ..."*



Avignonais said:


> Ce dernier me semble logique. Mais qu'est-ce que l'on doit faire dans une phrase (e.g. dans un mail à un ami): Nous, on était pressés. OU Nous, on était pressé?
> 
> (On ne peut certainement pas dire: Nous, on etions pressés. Alors, est-ce qu'il est également interdit d'écrire: Nous, on était pressés ?)


Oui, on peut dire : *"Nous, on était pressés"* (dans le langage familier, je pense pas qu'il y ait de problème)
mais bous avez raison, on ne peut pas dire :
*"Nous, on étions pressés"  *


----------



## gneuh

Bonjour,

à votre avis, comment est-ce qu'on accorde le passé composé avec l'auxiliaire Etre ?
Par exemple "on s'est rencontré", ou "on s'est rencontrées", sachant qu'il s'agit de deux femmes.

Merci


----------



## jierbe31

[...]
Question maintes fois posée !
Quand le pronom "on" remplace un nom féminin pluriel, le participe passé s'accorde au féminin pluriel. 
Donc dans ton exemple => on s'est rencontré*es*.
Même accord au masculin, => on s'est rencontr*és*.
Tout cela peut paraître paradoxal mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## Sefora112

bonjour à tous

j'ai un doute quant à l'accord du participe passé avec le sujet "on"
s'accorde-t-il au pl. ou au sg. ? Ecrit-on : "on était attiré" ou "on était attirés"??

merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je pense que les deux peuvent s'écrire. Si on peut être remplacé par nous, j'utiliserais le pluriel, sinon le singulier (on plus littéraire de généralité).


----------



## Puellam audiam

Bonjour!

"On s'est déjà rencontré*s*?"

le 's' est obligatoire ici?
Ou on peux écrire "On s'est déjà rencontré?" aussi?

Parce que "on" c'est parfois comme "il" parfois comme "nous"...

Merci de votre attention!


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

Mais ici il s'agit bien de la forme familière mise pour "nous"
*"Nous nous sommes déjà rencontré(e)s"*

Sinon, j'ai du mal à voir comment on pourrait avoir "on s'est déjà rencontré".
Comme si on disait "il s'est déjà rencontré", "je me suis déjà rencontré"  (à part dans un contexte un peu humouristique ou métaphysique peut-être  )

Donc, oui, je mettrais un "s", comme pour "nous".


----------



## MoiLolita

Lorsque tu n'arrives pas a savoir si le verbe concorde ou pas il suffit que tu remplaces le sujet. Dans le cas de "on" remplace le par il et non pas par "nous". De plus, regarde le verbe: il s'agit d'un verbe forme simple, tu conjugues un verbe a la troisième personne du singulier et s'il est au singulier, comme tu sais, il n'y a pas de "s".

Maintenant, il est clair que "on" remplace un groupe de personne mais grammaticallement il fonctionne comme "il/elle".


----------



## Calamitytess

je dirais que pour se rencontrer...Il faut être deux (à minima) donc : "on s'est déjà rencontrés".


----------



## MoiLolita

Sémantiquement "on" a un sens de pluriel, mais grammaticallement non. Je ne mettrait pas de "s".


----------



## mickaël

D'après mon livre de grammaire, il faut accorder le participe passé en genre et en nombre lorsque "on" remplace "nous". Donc en fait c'est bien avec un "s", comme pour nous.


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord avec mickael et les autres : dans le cas de _on_, le sens prime sur la syntaxe.


----------



## MoiLolita

Selon Grevisse: 

"Le *verbe* est toujours au singulier (3e personne), mais _quid_ de l'adjectif ou du participe qui suit ? Dans ce cas, on peut faire l'accord « selon le sens » _(les copines et moi, on est sorties au ciné samedi dernier)_ ou laisser l'adjectif ou le participe invariable (ce qui plaira aux puristes... s'ils passent sur le délaissement de _nous_)."

donc avec ou sans "s" tout est acceptable.


----------



## itka

"Les copines et moi, on est mort de faim, alors on s'est assis dans un restaurant, on a été séduit par le cadre et conquis par le menu".  ... Tu parles *vraiment* comme ça ?


----------



## Calamitytess

Dans une citation de Mme de Sévigné à sa fille, je trouve : "On s'est réconciliées" (citation du Littré, article 5. Si Mme de Sévigné le fait.... On appelle çà une syllepse.(accord effectué, non selon les règles de grammaire mais d'après le sens. Exemple "ah ! vous avez *un *chat, je ne *les* aime pas." Selon Grévisse, Le bon usage)


----------



## geve

D'accord pour accorder l'auxiliaire, et je crois qu'on peut réconcilier les deux courants :



MoiLolita said:


> Selon Grevisse:
> 
> "Le *verbe* est toujours au singulier (3e personne), mais _quid_ de l'adjectif ou du participe qui suit ? Dans ce cas, on peut faire l'accord « selon le sens » _(les copines et moi, on est sorties au ciné samedi dernier)_ ou laisser l'adjectif ou le participe invariable (ce qui plaira aux puristes... s'ils passent sur le délaissement de _nous_)."
> 
> donc avec ou sans "s" tout est acceptable.


Le verbe conjugué est toujours à la 3ème personne du singulier, on est bien d'accord (_on s'est rencontrés_, et pas _on se sommes rencontrés_  ). Quand au participe, il me semble plus logique de l'accorder selon le sens, comme l'illustrent bien les exemples au féminin d'Itka _(les copines du forum et moi, on est toutes amoureux amoureuses de Momo le grammairien !)._

D'ailleurs, dans ma version du Grevisse en format abrégé (Le français correct, guide pratique, éditions Duculot, Paris-Gembloux 1982), je lis :


> Quand les circonstances indiquent clairement qu'on parle d'une femme, l'attribut ou l'apposition se mettent au féminin.
> Semblablement, quand les circonstances indiquent nettement qu'il s'agit de plusieurs personnes, l'attribut ou l'apposition se mettent au pluriel ; toutefois, le verbe reste au singulier.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Dernièrement j’ai eu l’occasion – presque inouïe pour un grand-père... - de lire quelques livres de _Tom-Tom et Nana_. Voici ce que j’ai dépouillé au numéro 33 de la série intitulé “Ben ça, alors!”:

-Stop! On va enlever nos vêtements sinon on sera tout sales!​-Rémi, pourquoi t’es noir et nous on est blancs?​-Ayayaïe!
–On est fichus!​​
-Alors? Qu’est-ce que je vous sers?
–T’es où? On te voit pas!
–Moi non plus, je vous vois pas!
–On est trop petits!​D’ailleurs, l’accord entre le pronom personnel _on_ et le pronom possessif _nos_ est indicatif du fait que le mot _on_ est effectivement considéré comme un pluriel – comme l’indiquent l'exemple suivant:

-On doit continuer nos fouilles.​Je continue mes fouilles. Tu continues tes fouilles. Il continue ses fouilles.
Nous continuons nos fouilles. = On continue nos fouilles. Mais surtout pas: *Nous, on continue _ses_ fouilles - _ses_ doit être remplacé par _les_ ou _nos_
 Ben ça, alors! ​


----------



## lautr

Salut à tous,

On va voir si quelqu'un peut m'aider a comprendre enfin la concordance avec le pronom "on".

Voyons... Je sais que "on" peut designer une personne unique, plusieurs personnes ou toutes les personnes. C'est sûrement pour ça que je n'y comprends rien. Quelques exemples qui illustrent mes doutes:

_Comme on est riche(s), on n'est pas seul(s)._
_On va nous/se voir ce matin._
_On s'est/nous sommes installé(s) dans le jardin._
_..._

Quelquefois je vois qu'on fait la concordance au pluriel et d'autres fois au singulier. Pouvez vous me donner une règle, une idée, un conseil...


Merci bien (et excusez mon français).


----------



## gvergara

[...]
En attendant la réponse d'un(e) natif(ve), je vais essayer de t'aider. Si _on_ signifie _nous_, le verbe, aussi bien que le pronom réfléchi, concordent en personne et en nombre avec la 3ème personne singulier, mais l'adjectif attributif se met au pluriel (_On *s'*en *est* allé(e)*s*_===> pronom _se_ et verbe _être_, 3ème personne singulier/ "adjectif attibutif", pluriel. De même _À ce temps-là, on *était* très riche*s*, mais à cause de la crise économique on *est* rapidement devenu*s* pauvre*s*_). Dans tous les autres cas, le verbe, le pronom réflechi et les attributs concordent avec la 3ème personne singulier. À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## DearPrudence

Pas de problème Gvergara  

Je rajoute seulement cela :


lautr said:


> _On va se voir ce matin._


car c'est peut-être un peu difficile donc je préfère le préciser


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles".
C'est parfait, mais puisque tu insistes, je vais rajouter mon grain de sel. 

Avec "on" le verbe est toujours conjugué à la 3eme personne du singulier.
Si "on" équivaut à nous, on accorde les adjectifs et les attributs, et on utilise l'adjectif possessif de la première personne du pluriel.
ex: on est parti(e)s avec nos voitures.

Si on est impersonnel, c'est à dire qu'il exprime une généralité tout est au singulier.
ex : quand on est jeune, on est insouciant.

Pour les exemples de Lautr:
_Comme on est riche(s), on n'est pas seul(s). (les deux sont possibles, singulier si c'est une citation ou une maxime, pluriel si c'est du discours direct)_
_On va se voir ce matin._
_On s'est installés dans le jardin._


----------



## geostan

On (dans son emploi indéfini) il n'y a pas d'accord
On (si le sujet ne peut être que féminin) il y a accord
On = nous, il y a accord.

On ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde.
On est patiente quand on est maman.
On s'en est allées vers une heure et demie. (un groupe de femmes)

Je crois que cela correspond aux avis déjà exprimés.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la formulation de Geostan. Le résultat est le même, mais il ne faut pas penser que la règle de l'accord varie.

*Il y a toujours accord du verbe avec son sujet.
*Le verbe et le pronom réflexif sont toujours accordés à la 3ème personne du singulier.

*Il y a toujours accord du participe passé.*
Lorsque le sujet est indéfini, l'accord se fait à la forme neutre du français, le masculin, singulier.

Lorsque on renvoie à un sujet *réel*, l'accord du participe passé se fait avec ce sujet réel :
_"Alors, Karine, on est allée à la plage, aujourd'hui ?"
"Alors Geostan, on est allé se promener ?"
Tous les trois, on est allés à la plage.
Toutes les trois, on est allées à la plage._


----------



## Mimicat

Bonsoir, 

S'il y a une règle pour accorder ou pas ce qui suit le pronom indéfini "on" je ne la connais pas. 

Personnellement, si j'accorde les adjectifs, je n'arrive pas à accorder les verbes. 
Par exemple, quand des filles parlent : 
_"Quand on était petites, on était allé_ dans une ferme."_ 

Pouvez-vous, s'il vous plait, me retranscrire ici ou me donner le(s) lien(s) de sites qui énonce(nt) clairement cette règle ? Je dois mal m'y prendre car je n'en trouve pas.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## DearPrudence

[...]

Donc, je crois que la conclusion était qu'il faut bien accorder avec le sujet, ce que recouvre "on", donc, au pluriel & dans ton exemple :
_"Quand on était petites, on était allées dans une ferme."_


----------



## Subtitling girl

Personnellement, quand je remplace "nous" par "on" par manque d'espace dans les sous-titres, j'accorde les adjectifs et les participes passés au pluriel, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'un impersonnel, je laisse tout au singulier. "On est *partis *à l'aube et on est *épuisés*" vs "On est bien *content*, me semble-t-il"


----------



## leonv07

Bonjour,

Je regardais un livre de compréhension orale aujourd'hui et, lorsque je lisais la transcription d'un document audio, j'ai trouvé des phrases telles que: _"On est sorti tard du bureau - On est monté et on est descendu trois fois - On est arrivé à la caise - On est parti sans faire les courses"_. Comme vous remarquez, c'est systématique à chauqe fois qu'ils utilisent "être" de ne pas faire l'accord. J'ai demandé à plusierus collègues et on est tous d'accord sur le fait que ça pourrait être une erreur des éditeurs, mais je veux quand même que vous (qui êtes très intelligents et qui répondez toujours à mes questions) me donniez votre avis à ce sujet.

Merci bien,

Leonel


----------



## timpeac

[...]

On nous apprend au collège en Angleterre qu'on doit faire l'accord dans les cas où "on" veut dire "nous" en effet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Excellente question, Leonv !

En fait, si _on_ est mis pour _nous_, il faut faire l'accord ; s'il veut dire _quelqu'un_, on ne fait pas l'accord.

On est entré dans ma chambre = Quelqu'un (une personne inconnue, p. ex. un voleur) est entré dans ma chambre
On est entré*s* dans ma chambre = Nous sommes entrés dans ma chambre


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Cette question a été abordée plusieurs fois dans ce forum,


 
Cette question est multirécurrente sur tous les forums de français.

Je rappelle quand même, à toutes fins utiles, que "_*on*_" utilisé pour signifier un sujet collectif, en lieu et place de "_*nous*_", est une tolérance à l'oral, mais n'est pas acceptable à l'écrit => _*nous* sommes sorti*s* tard du bureau_.

En conséquence, à l'oral, l'accord du participe passé n'a aucune importance.


----------



## Nicomon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> "_*on*_" utilisé pour signifier un sujet collectif, en lieu et place de "_*nous*_", est une tolérance à l'oral, mais n'est pas acceptable à l'écrit => _*nous* sommes sorti*s* tard du bureau_.



Pas acceptable me semble bien catégorique. Voici ce qu'en dit la BDL


> L’emploi de _on _pour désigner une ou plusieurs personnes bien définies est fréquent à l’oral. Toutefois, à l’écrit et dans un style soutenu, il est préférable d’utiliser le pronom personnel, le plus souvent _nous_, correspondant.


 _On s'est connus, on s'est reconnus,
On s'est perdus de vue, on s'est r'perdus d'vue
On s'est retrouvés, on s'est réchauffés,
Puis on s'est séparés._

Ça vous choque, ce refrain, ou pas? Moi, j'aime bien. Bon d'accord, une chanson... c'est oral.


----------



## dicomec

On est allé au cinema. On est tous allés au cinoche, on est toutes allées au cinéma,.
Si t'es une fille, on peut écrire On est allée au cinoche.  Mais, en général, On est suivi du participe passé masculin. Va donc comprendre !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cela ne déroge pas à ce qui a été dit, on + participe passé au pluriel = nous (donc accord en genre et en nombre), on + participe passé au singulier = quelqu'un, indéfini et invariable.


----------



## geve

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je rappelle quand même, à toutes fins utiles, que "_*on*_" utilisé pour signifier un sujet collectif, en lieu et place de "_*nous*_", est une tolérance à l'oral, mais n'est pas acceptable à l'écrit => _*nous* sommes sorti*s* tard du bureau_.
> 
> En conséquence, à l'oral, l'accord du participe passé n'a aucune importance.


Cela me semble un peu catégorique également. Il ne faut pas confondre le registre de langue et le support. Si on peut le _dire_, alors il faut savoir comment _l'écrire_. Dialogues de romans, échanges d'e-mails informels, journal intime, blog, propos rapportés dans un article... Le français familier s'écrit aussi !


dicomec said:


> On est allé au cinema. On est tous allés au cinoche, on est toutes allées au cinéma,.
> Si t'es une fille, on peut écrire On est allée au cinoche. Mais, en général, On est suivi du participe passé masculin. Va donc comprendre !


C'est plus souvent suivi du masculin parce que lorsque "on" est utilisé de manière impersonnelle/générale (_On n'est pas sérieux quand on a 17 ans_) l'attribut est toujours au masculin. 

Permettez-moi de remettre ici l'extrait du Grevisse que j'avais cité :


> Quand les circonstances indiquent clairement qu'on parle d'une femme, l'attribut ou l'apposition se mettent au féminin.
> Semblablement, quand les circonstances indiquent nettement qu'il s'agit de plusieurs personnes, l'attribut ou l'apposition se mettent au pluriel ; toutefois, le verbe reste au singulier.


----------



## Frapap

Bonsoir les experts de la langue française !

J'ai un doute concernant l'accord du participe passé... j'ai lu les autres fils sur ce sujet, mais je n'arrive pas à me décider.

Comme toujours, je dois reviser un texte et voilà la phrase qui me pose problème :

Quand on lit cet auteur, on est émerveillés par les image qu'il utilise pour décrire...

J'aurais envie de supprimer le "s" de émerveillés car le on est impersonnel... mais je n'en suis pas si sûre... 

J'ai porposé "on s'émerveille" pour/devant..." mais l'auteur du texte ne veut pas...

Quel est votre opinion dans ce cas ?

Merci !


----------



## alexa99

On pronom indéfini masculin singulier :

On est émerveillé par 

Si "on" veut dire "nous" c'est  : émerveillés. 

Mais les puristes considèrent que on, dans ce sens est familier.

Dans ton texte, tel que je le comprends, il ne devrait pas y avoir de "s".


----------



## Marie83

Bonsoir à tous, je profite de ce post pour une petite question :

Il me semblait que le "on" se conjugait toujours à la troisième personne du singulier (et qu'il n'y avait donc jamais d'accord pluriel), même quand il se substituait familièrement au "nous"... Me serais-je donc trompée tout ce temps?

Merci d'apaiser mes doutes!


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie83 said:


> Il me semblait que le "on" se conjugait toujours à la troisième personne du singulier (et qu'il n'y avait donc jamais d'accord pluriel), même quand il se substituait familièrement au "nous"... Me serais-je donc trompée tout ce temps?


Eh oui ! Si _on_ représente plusieurs personnes, il faut faire l'accord avec ces dernières :

_Ma sœur et moi, on a été émerveillé*es* par ce feu d'artifice._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

*AÏE  !!*  Je ne le dirai et ne le répèretai jamais assez, c'est Marie qui a raison : le "on" est toujours à la troisième personne du singulier ...

    Même quand il a familièrement le sens de "nous" (ce qui est une faute de grammaire), cela reste dit à l'oral : la question de l'accord ne se pose donc même pas !


----------



## Maître Capello

Si le *verbe* dont le sujet est _on_ est toujours *conjugué* à la 3e personne du singulier, le *participe passé*, les *adjectifs épithètes* et les *attributs du sujet* eux *s'accordent* en principe en genre et en nombre avec le sujet sous-entendu.

_Est-on plus blanch*e* et plus blond*e* ?_ (Hugo, _Notre Dame_)
_Eh bien ! petite, est-on toujours fâché*e* ?_ (Maupassant, _Notre cœur_)
_À nos âges, on a besoin d'être soigné*s*._ (Druon, _Grandes familles_)
_On a toujours eu une enfance, quoi que l'on soit devenu*e*._ (Dumas fils, _Dame aux camélias_)

Sinon, je suis bien d'accord : utiliser _on_ en lieu et place d'un autre pronom tel que _nous_ ou _tu_ est à éviter, surtout à l'écrit, sauf dans les dialogues ou pour donner un sens comique ou autre effet de style.


----------



## ahbon

Hola, Bonjour

Tout à coup j'ai eu un doute

On est allé au cinéma / On est allé*s *au cinéma _(On = nous)_

Quand êtes-vous arrivés? / Quand êtes -vous arrivé? _(Vous=traitement de politesse; on ne parle qu'à une personne)_

Je choisirais dans les deux cas la deuxième option. Ça serait correcte? Merci!


----------



## elisabeth2vz

On est allé au cinéma : Même quand il signifie "nous", le pronom "on" entraîne une conjugaison à la 3ème personne du singulier.
Par contre,
Vous êtes arrivé (vous= 1 homme) / arrivée (vous=1 femme) /arrivés (vous= 2 hommes ou 1 homme et 1 femme) / arrivées ( vous= 2 femmes)
Ceci est également valable pour la forme interrogative: Quand êtes-vous arrivé /... ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention, il ne faut pas confondre la conjugaison du verbe, qui est en effet toujours à la troisième personne du singulier et l'accord des adjectifs et participes passés qui eux s'accordent avec le sujet implicite (_nous_ en l'occurrence). On écrira donc _On *est* arrivé*s*_ s'il est question de plusieurs personnes. De même, si ces personnes sont toutes de sexe féminin, on écrira _On *est* arrivé*es*_.


----------



## Dame de Pique

Mon dictionnaire Larousse donne raison à Maître Capello, avec la phrase suivante : _On est arrivés à temps !_

Concernant le 'vous' de politesse, s'il n'y a qu'une seule personne, le participe passé est bien au singulier.


----------



## Anne345

L'accord est facultatif : 
"Syllepses facultatives.
1° Le pronom indéfini on désigne en principe un agent humain dont on ignore l’identité, c’est-à-dire le sexe et le nombre : _On est venu voler à la pharmacie cette nuit_. Le verbe est au singulier et l’attribut ou le participe sont au genre et au nombre indifférenciés, c’est-à-dire au masculin singulier. — Mais il n’est pas rare que le pronom représente en fait une ou des personnes bien identifiées et concurrence les pronoms personnels je, tu, il, nous, vous, ils, elle, elles : 
b. Dans ce cas, si le verbe reste nécessairement au singulier, l’adjectif *attribut, l’épithète détachée, le participe passé* *peuvent* prendre le genre et le nombre correspondant au sexe et au nombre des êtres désignés.
(...)
Le refus de la syllepse reste possible, même quand il s’agit manifestement d’un être féminin ou d’un pluriel " 
(Grevisse)


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> L'accord est facultatif


Effectivement. Merci, Anne, pour cette précision !

Grevisse semble toutefois dire que la syllepse est plus logique que l'accord avec _on_. Quant à moi, je préconise systématiquement la syllepse qui peut éviter certaines ambiguïtés.

Exemple :

_On est entré dans ma chambre._ → Sous-entendu : quelqu'un d'inconnu l'a fait.
_On est entré*s* dans ma chambre._ → Il est évident que c'est nous qui sommes entrés.


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que le plus simple, pour se convaincre que l'accord reste la meilleure solution, est de remplacer la participe par un adjectif qui change de sonorité selon son genre ou son nombre. Qui ne tiquerait pas devant un groupe de femmes qui dirait, par exemple, _on est beau _?

Ce principe d'accord s'étend même aux autres éléments de la phrase qui se rapportent au sujet, comme les pronoms possessifs, par exemple : si _on_ signifie _nous_, on dira _on a payé nos dettes_ et non _on a payé _ses_ dettes_.

Et pour le _vous_, je rejoins ce qui a été dit précédemment : _vous êtes arrivé_.
Là encore, il serait assez étonnant de dire à une seule personne _vous êtes normaux_.


----------



## Anne345

tilt said:


> Ce principe d'accord s'étend même aux autres éléments de la phrase qui se rapportent au sujet, comme les pronoms possessifs, par exemple : si _on_ signifie _nous_, on dira _on a payé nos dettes_ et non _on a payé _ses_ dettes_.


 
Je suis évidemment d'accord pour les accords. 
Mais vous ne pouvez pas généraliser la règle. 
On n'accorde pas  
- le verbe qui reste au singulier, sauf, éventuellement, le participe passé quand il est conjugué avec le verbe être. 
- les pronoms personnels : _On se voit demain ?_ 
- tous les possessifs : Si _on_ signifie _vous_ je dirai "_On a payé ses dettes_ ?"  si la personne a elle-même payé ses dettes , "On a payé vos dettes ?" signifiant qu'une autre personne, le _on_, a payé.


----------



## tilt

Anne345 said:


> Je suis évidemment d'accord pour les accords.
> Mais vous ne pouvez pas généraliser la règle.
> On n'accorde pas
> - le verbe qui reste au singulier, sauf, éventuellement, le participe passé quand il est conjugué avec le verbe être.


En effet, et c'est d'ailleurs sur ce verbe aux temps composés que porte la question !
Dans mon message, _les autres éléments de la phrase_ veut donc dire, bien évidemment, _autres _que le verbe.


Anne345 said:


> - les pronoms personnels : _On se voit demain ?_


Très juste, cette exception-là m'avait échappé.


Anne345 said:


> - tous les possessifs : Si _on_ signifie _vous_ je dirai "_On a payé ses dettes_ ?"  si la personne a elle-même payé ses dettes , "On a payé vos dettes ?" signifiant qu'une autre personne, le _on_, a payé.


J'avais bien précisé que je n'envisageais que le cas où _on _signifie _nous_.


----------



## Katoussa

Bonjour bonjour!

Je suis assistante de Français dans les écoles anglaises actuellement, et je prépare une petite leçon sur les temps verbaux (ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire).
Tout ça pour dire que j'ai un petit doute pour l'accord du participe passé, au passé composé pour la personne de "on" quand il désigne un groupe de filles.

On était quatre filles, et on est arrivé? ou arrivée?

Par zèle et en collant à la signification je dirais "arrivée" mais s'il existe une règle précise, autant la mettre au clair pour les petits Anglais 

merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'apporter une petite lumière 

Katoussa.


----------



## itka

On en a longuement discuté ici même, quelque part...
La règle en pareil cas, est de faire l'accord par le sens et non de se limiter strictement à la grammaire. Il y a un joli mot savant pour dire ça et je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, mais... il ne veut pas venir ! (si je le retrouve, je te l'envoie).

Donc, si "On était quatre filles, et on est arrivé? ou arrivée?"
--->_ on est arriv*ées*._

Pense à un exemple du genre :
_Marie et moi (f) on est mortes de fatigue._
On ne pourrait pas dire "mort".

Tiens, j'ai trouvé ce site qui en parle également, mais toujours sans le mot technique précis pour ce genre d'accord. _Ça m'énerve !!!_


----------



## Katoussa

Ah oui! pas bête l'exemple avec "mortes", arf j'aurais pu y penser toute seule! Je me mets des bâtons dans les roues en prenant des exemples ambigus avec les verbes en -er.

Par contre je n'aurais pas pensé à mettre au pluriel (et pourtant ça suit la logique de coller à la signification) parce que quand on conjugue le verbe, même si le pronom désigne un référent pluriel, on le conjugue au singulier.

Arf, ça embrouille pas mal.
Alors quand on conjugue on ne fait pas attention au sens, mais quand on met au participe passé, on applique à fond la règle des accords selon le sens, et tant pis si ce n'est pas logique avec la théorie pure et dure.

Bon j'y penserais à partir de maintenant.

Merci beaucoup itka 

Katoussa.


----------



## wm138

- Tu penses qu’on perdrait encore de lecteurs ? dit Henri.
- Évidemment ! et alors on est liquid*és.*

[Simone de Beauvoir : Les Mandarins. Editions Gallimard 1954. p. 211] 

Pourquoi _*liquid**és*, _pas _*liquid**é*?

Merci beaucoup. _


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

parce-que "on", dans cette phrase, remplace "nous", il représente plusieurs personnes, c'est un pluriel.
On est liquidés = nous sommes liquidés.

Si la personne utilisait "on" pour parler de lui-même, alors on écrirait "on est liquidé".


----------

